# D90 vs. 5D



## windyhorze (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm itching to buy a DSLR and have put it off for many years, not wanting to spend heaps of money on something that's not really a step up from film 35mm. But I'm ready to pull the trigger and have been seriously looking since this past summer...I'm now torn between the Nikon 90D and Canon's original 5D, since I could get either in the same price range (granted the 5D would be a used camera).

I'm not concerned about fps at all. The video on the 90D might be fun...being I'm expecting my first offspring in about 2 weeks (hence the urgency). When I think about my favorite film 35mm shots...they are low light sunset/sunrise/moody landscapes or candid travel street shots...

I'm starting from scratch...I'm not married to either system (yet)...what are your thoughts...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the D90 would probably be a better camera for you, it's smaller, faster, much better LCD, pop-up flash, and has pretty darn good low light performance.


----------



## windyhorze (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Meeker...thanks for your quick post...I checked out your flickr site...nice stuff...I looked at some of your landscape shots and have to admit (although it seems like it's not possible to enlarge) that many of your D70 shots are exceptional...which I'd be very happy with and fully expect the D90 would be more than capable of producing...

I read something that concerns me though...maybe you can clarify...I read that the D90 doesn't have a mirror lock up...does that mean I wouldn't be able to do a traditional long manual exposure with a shutter release cable (or electronic shutter release) as I used to do with my SLR, and I expect you did with your Northern Lights shot?

I have much to learn about how DSLR's differ from my SLR...


----------



## McQueen278 (Oct 26, 2008)

The 5D is going to give you the best colors, the best lens choices, the best noise performance, the best wide angle capability, the best ISO range (I use the "L" or 50 ISO a lot), etc.  Here are a few articles that I think will help you a lot.  

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d.htm
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/full-frame-advantage.htm

Don't get me wrong, the D90 is a great camera just as most Nikons are, but if you are coming from 35mm and can afford a 5D, it's the thing to do.  The article on the "Full Frame Advantage" will explain a lot of the practical differences in application of the aps-c sensor compared to the full frame.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 26, 2008)

windyhorze said:


> Mr Meeker...thanks for your quick post...I checked out your flickr site...nice stuff...I looked at some of your landscape shots and have to admit (although it seems like it's not possible to enlarge) that many of your D70 shots are exceptional...which I'd be very happy with and fully expect the D90 would be more than capable of producing...
> 
> I read something that concerns me though...maybe you can clarify...I read that the D90 doesn't have a mirror lock up...does that mean I wouldn't be able to do a traditional long manual exposure with a shutter release cable (or electronic shutter release) as I used to do with my SLR, and I expect you did with your Northern Lights shot?
> 
> I have much to learn about how DSLR's differ from my SLR...



Thank you! and long exposures are no problem, This is a 20 minute long one I did on my D70, all you need is the ML-L3 remote, it's only $20 and will let you do exposures for however long you want, so long as the battery has enough juice in it


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sw1tchFX
I have a D70 and the ML-L3 remote i was wondering how u do those really long exposuers i would really likt to get pictures of the moving stars


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 26, 2008)

windyhorze sorry to go off like that
i love my Nikon D70 and it is my first DSLR i had no ties to eather system when i bought it but if i had the money i would have gone with the 5d it is a great camera and with the 5d mark II or what ever it is the orignial 5d should be dropoing in price i would go with the 5d over the D90


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 27, 2008)

TUX424 said:


> Sw1tchFX
> I have a D70 and the ML-L3 remote i was wondering how u do those really long exposuers i would really likt to get pictures of the moving stars



Easy, just set the camera to the remote mode, turn Long Exposure NR on, set your shutter speed to bulb, and hit the remote. make yourself a sandwich, come back hit the remote again, eat the sandwich while the NR goes, when you're done come back and take a look at what you've got


----------



## windyhorze (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the input folks...i was leaning a bit towards the 5D for the wide angle and full frame but my wife delivered 2 weeks early so i went out and picked up th D90...it's a lot of camera and i am sure i will be quite happy...already happy with what i've gotten and made a little video too...life is good-soooo...how do i post pix to this site???when i click upload it says i'm not authorized...


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 29, 2008)

use a host like photobucket.com


----------



## pongerts (Oct 30, 2008)

ei windyhorze!

that's the same reason i got a dslr! i figured that an ordinary P&S couldn't take snaps on the go. ordinary P&S's aren't that resonsive to shutter press. and a quick response comes in handy especially when a child is moving around! 

Congrats on your two new babies!  

My wife is also due with our first on january. 

enjoy taking snaps of your new family with your new d90!


----------



## roadkill (Nov 3, 2008)

D90 Has the most potential


----------



## av8er79 (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree D90


----------

